# Weight loss motivation



## Shan86 (Aug 2, 2021)

I need to lose weight but I lack motivation. I struggle with my mental health and gained a ton of weight due to depression. I have finally decided its time to lose weight but I dont even know where to start  
I have two small kids and work full time so I dont have a lot of spare time to spend at the gym. My eating habits need to be a lot cleaner. 
I have type 1.5 and take insulin and metformin for my diabetes.
I guess I just need to hear its possible to lose weight and be on insulin and how others start and stay motivated.....


----------



## Inka (Aug 2, 2021)

It’s hard when you have other things going on @Shan86 I found the best way to eat well is to plan, plan, plan. If you struggle with the call of certain foods like crisps and biscuits, then not having them in the house is easiest, or choose varieties you don’t like too much.

An app like MyFitnessPal can help because you can then see if you’re inadvertently eating too many calories.

Also, if you’re having to eat to ward off hypos then taking a close look at your insulin - basal and meal ratios - is very helpful too.


----------



## adrian1der (Aug 2, 2021)

I plan the meals for the week ahead on a Friday and then do a Sainsbury's order for delivery on Saturday morning. Take a look at the thread "What Did You Eat Yesterday" for recipe suggestions. I'm looking after a ten year old and a four month old and working full time so I know how hard it seems. Exercise is the baby in the pram and walk currently....

The thread is here https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349


----------

